
Ping21: Earn Bitcoin by Monitoring Uptime and Latency - johngrantuk
https://medium.com/@21/ping21-earn-bitcoin-by-monitoring-uptime-and-latency-807f212509f4#.hsftc1lu3
======
fudged71
I understand the business model here.

What I don't understand is the competitive advantage. It seems to me that this
could be deployed for just about any computing hardware, such as Raspberry Pi.
With a marketplace and something like Resin.io you could spin this up pretty
quickly. The benefit being that you don't need extra hardware, you can just
use a spare Pi or an extra SD card.

So what is 21's advantage here? Or am I just speaking to a similar usability
challenge that Dropbox began with?

